# Wind Cant Blow Forever... Right? Cleanest Dirty Water



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com

It has definitely been a windy spring. Every year, it seems we say "Wow... the wind just wont quit blowing. This is the worst it has ever been." I know I say that... Every. Single. Year. 
It will quit, and fishing will be crazy. We have actually had some pretty good fishing trips lately, even in some very adverse conditions.

*Galveston Jetties* - Sheepshead are finishing up their spawn, and we are already seeing more redfish along the south. Specks will be filling in where the sheepshead have been, and both the north and south will be on fire next month. Live shrimp have been the key lately, as most months along the Galveston Jetties. The big black drum are still being caught, and more bull reds are showing up as well. Also, we are starting to see some sharks showing up, and more will as water temps continue to rise.

*West Galveston Bay* - we have spent many trips lately hiding in the back lakes and bayous. Windy, windy days and customers inability to be able to reschedule and just wanna get out on the water and try to make something happen has actually turned in to some decent trips. Actually had some folks from New York visiting this past week, and they were like "heck no... lets go fishing!" Trying to find the "cleanest dirty water" has been the key factor in catching fish. Redfish have been the main targets and picking up some pretty nice specks and lots of flounder are in the back lakes and bayous.

*Freeport* - For those folks that are willing and "able" to jump out of the boat and wade is actually the best thing to do right now, however some of our clients arent into that and would rather try to fish bait from the boat. For those that are jumping out of the boat... fishing has been pretty darn good if you like catching redfish and trout on topwaters. Protected, cleanest dirty water - 2 to 3 foot, sand & shell bottom has been the key. Fishing Bastrop and Christmas out of *Bay's Landing* Fishing Lodge has been my favorite trips lately. Chartreuse Skitterwalk - top producer lately. I am actually running a Wade Trip Full Day Special thru May for up to three ppl with two nights lodging for $900. This is an artificial only trip. No live bait. Call me for details: 409-739-8526
*
Flounder gigging Galveston* and Freeport areas have been... well we haven't. The windy conditions make our waters very tough to gig. I am not saying it can not be done, but it takes a very trained eye to spot the fish and more times than not... customers cant see what we see. I have learned thru the years to just wait until conditions are right, and go.

Exciting news has been announced regarding Red Snapper for both CFH and Recreational folks. For those that have their own boats (rec) will be getting 82 days under the EFP. For us CFH (charter for hire) we will be getting 51 days beginning June 1. Most of my weekends are already booked for June, but do still have many weekdays still open. July weekends are beginning to fill, but still have some dates open. Also, lodging is available at Bay's Landing Fishing Lodge for $200 per night, and it will sleep up to eleven... pretty tough price to beat.

Here is a video of one of my offshore trips last summer (red snapper season was closed, but caught some nice tuna, cobia etc.)


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*A few more recent pics and last season Red Snapper*

A few more...


----------

